# Westinghouse WH7500E



## wml52 (Feb 21, 2014)

Just curious if anyone has had any personal experience with the Westinghouse WH7500E gen-set? 

Not looking for top of the line, just occasional back-up use for my homes essentials well pump, furnace, fridge and lights seems like a decent value for the price and I haven't heard any bad reviews about the unit other then shipping damage. There is an authorized dealer and service center about 3 miles from my house.


----------

